# هل يعتبر لبس البنات حرية شخصية ؟ و لماذا ؟؟



## روماني زكريا (15 يناير 2011)

هبدأ موضوعى بمقولة مشهورة

انت حر ما لم تضر

طبعا يا جماعة احنا شايفين الطفرة الكبيرة اللى حصلت فالموضة وطبعا كلنا بننزل الشارع و بنشوف البنات و لبسها و تلاقى تناقض دائم ف اللبس ده

اديك مثال

يعنى مثلا

البنت لو لقيتها لابسه طويل يبقى طويل وديق
و لو لقيتها لابسة واسع يبقى واسع و قصير

و تيجى تسأل الواحدة من دول
أيه اللى انتى لابساه ده ؟؟؟

تقولك دى حرية شخصية

و اما يجى حد يعاكسها و لا يدايقها بكلمه

تقوله انت قليل الأدب

تفتكروا دى حرية شخصية ؟​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2011)

*ايوه حريه شخصيه لان المفروض اي مجتمع متحضر بيعرف انه سقف حريتك بنتهي عندما تبدا حريه الاخرين*

*و المجتمع الشمولي الي كل فرد فيه بيتصرف كواصي علي الناس اخرته بايخه جدا و افتكر انه مجتمعنا كدا يعني ولا ايه رايك*

*الي مش لابسه حجاب مسيحييه و كافره*

*مجتمع لا يقبل الاخر و لا يحترم حريته يبقي مجتمع متخلف*

*دا رايي ولا اقبل المصادره عليه*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2011)

> *انت حر ما لم تضر
> *




*فعلا ايه الي يضر حضرتك في كدا؟؟؟*

*مش مسوغ عشان جنابك تتحرش و تبرر دا انك ما قدرتش تمسك نفسك اما شوفت واحده لابسه كدا*

*ايه الفرق بينك و بين الحيوان*

*في السبعينات هدوم البنات كانت اضيع من كدا و عادي مكنش فيه تحرش*

*لعلمك الي لابسه مقفل جدا زيي برضه بتتعاكس يعني و المنقبات حتي*

*قله تربيه الرعاع المصريين و انفلات الامن جعل هؤلاء الرعاع يعلقون لبس البنت كشماعه يعلقوا عليها هياجهم*

*طب الكلاب المصريين دول لما بيعتدوا علي اجانب بياخدوا علي دماغهم ليه و لما بيطلعوا برا البلد بيكشوا في جحورهم مش بيعاكسوا الستات هناك ليه*

*عشان القانون صارم جدا*

*لو رجاله بقي يعاكسوا برا انما جبناء اتشطروا علي بنات بلدهم بس*

*فلازم قانون لا يرحم لصد الهمج و الرعاع ولا تقول لي ان لبس الست هو السبب لانهم هايجين عقليا عمال علي بطال حتي مع العجوزات*

*فلا تحجج بالكلام التافه ارجوك*

*القانون القوي يحمي المجتمع دوما من ضعاف العقول*

*و ارجع و اكرر ايوه مظهرك حريتك الشخصيه*

*سلام*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2011)

*الحريه حريه شخصيه في كل حاجه
حتي اللبس حتي لو مش محتشم
البنات لهم كل الحريه في لبس ما يشائوا
لان مش انا ولا غيري اللي هنحاسبهم 
كل واحد حر في نفسه لانه هو الوحيد اللي هيتحمل نتيجه حريته​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يناير 2011)

*الخلاصة 
الرجل اللي يعاكس راجل واطي
والبنت اللي تلبس بهدف اغراء او اثارة بنت اوطى 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2011)

*طب والينت الي لابسه عادي يا اخ كيرلس و برضه بتتعاكس حتي و معاها ابوها*

*رد بقي...*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه اقول رأيى ياجماعة ولا بلاش انا بالذات هههههههههه 
انا حاسة انكم بتفتحوا المواضيع ديه مخصوص علشانى هههههههه

ايه رأيك ياتروث اقول رأيى, ها ادوق ولا أشرب ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 يناير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب والينت الي لابسه عادي يا اخ كيرلس و برضه بتتعاكس حتي و معاها ابوها*
> 
> *رد بقي...*​



*مانا قولت اللي بيعاكس واطي
حتى لو البنت بتغرية
فهو واطي برضو
فما بالك اللي بيعاكس بنت محترمة ؟
دة بيصدر الوطيان* :smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2011)

*طيب انا هقول رأيى وامرى الى الله 

طبعا السؤال مش فى محله اساسا ديه حاجة مش محتاجة سؤال بس ده طبعا لاننا متربناش على فكرة حرية الجسد مفيش اى شخص ليه اى سلطة على جسد غيره

بس طبعا فى المجتمع بتاعنا كل واحد مدخل نفسه فى الى مالوش فيه ويعتبر نفسه وصى على غيره وخصوصا البنت 

مفيش اى مبرر للمعاكسة موضوع اللبس  ده شماعة المجتمع الخايب الفاسد اخلاقيا علشان يبرر للراجل التعبان فى دماغه تصرفاته الهمجيه 

المفروض انى اربى الولد على احترام الشارع العام واحترام خصوصية البنى ادميين الى ماشيين فيه حتى لو ماشيين على دماغهم وان انتهاك الاخرين وخصوصيتهم فى الشارع ده جريمة عند البشر الطبيعين والجريمة ملهاش اى مبرر فى الدنيا 

وفى بنات بتبقى لابسه خيمة وتتعاكس لان الشخص قليل الادب الى بيعاكس مش بيحصله كده فاجئة لا هو بيبقى قليل الادب اساسا ودماغه فيها نجاسة فمبجرد ما بيشوف واحدة بيتخيل اى شئ فى دماغة النجسة فيعاكس وهيلاقى لنفسه الف مبرر هيقولك اصل ودنها كانت باينة اصل كعب رجلها بان والمجتمع طبعا هيوقف وراه وهيفضلوا كده لحد مايرجعوا البنات متخرجش من بيتها خالص 

مش عارفة امتى هنرتقى بنفسنا شوية وكل واحد يخليه فى نفسه وفى ورقته ونسيب الناس فى حالها 

استعدى ياتروث للقنابل الى هتنفجر فى وشى انا وانتى ههههههه
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2011)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *مانا قولت اللي بيعاكس واطي*
> *حتى لو البنت بتغرية*
> *فهو واطي برضو*
> *فما بالك اللي بيعاكس بنت محترمة ؟*
> *دة بيصدر الوطيان* :smile02



*انا بقي كنت مع ابويا في العربيه و برضه شباب عاكسوا*

*شوفت بقي *

*الي عايزه اقوله ان كله بقي بيعاكس سواء البنت لابسه حلو ولا زفت حتي انا احيان كتير بنزل بشعري الملزق ووشي بدون جلوس حتي و برضه هههههههههههههههه*

*سعد زغلول قالها كلمه...*

*مافيش فايده...*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2011)

nancy2 قال:


> *
> مفيش اى مبرر للمعاكسة موضوع اللبس  ده شماعة المجتمع الخايب الفاسد اخلاقيا علشان يبرر للراجل التعبان فى دماغه تصرفاته الهمجيه
> 
> قولتي المفيد هنا
> ...




*علي رأي تروث
مفيش فايده​​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2011)

*



استعدى ياتروث للقنابل الى هتنفجر فى وشى انا وانتى ههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا ستي استعدي لوحدك ههههههههه انا شخصيا قنبله و هتنفجر في اي وقت...*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

حرية شخصية نعم
انما دينية لو عايزة تتقيد بالديانة لالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 يناير 2011)

بص يا روماني الحريه معناها ان الانسان ميضرش غيره وهي كده بتسبب عثره للي حوليها يبقي مش حريه كده بتخلي ناس تستعبد للخطيه فلا هي حره ولا اللي بيبص عليها اصبح حر بقوا عبيد للخطيه
بص دي وجه نظر كاهن اعرفه


----------



## Critic (15 يناير 2011)

*بغض النظر عن "هل اللبس ده يليق او لا" فدى حاجة يحاسبها عليها ربنا او تتحمل هى بقا نتايجها فى مجتمع متخلف زى ده*

*لكن دى طبعا حرية شخصيا جدا جدا جدا*
*و مافيش حاجة اسمها لا مش حرة علشان هتعثرنى*
*اذا اتعثرت فالعيب فيك لان نظرتك مش نقية و بتبصص و مش قوى الاراداة و عايز تعاقب المراة من ضعفك و كان اولى تعاقب نفسك !*

*كل واحد المفروض يخليه فى حاله*


*يعنى ات لو لاقيت واحد بيبيع بضاعة مشكوفة مش جوة فتارين و شكلها مغرى و سرقتها فالعيب على مين ؟*
*عليك لانك مش قادر تمسك نفسك*
*و لا على البضاعة المكشوفة*

*كون البضاعة مكشوفة فده ميدكش حق و لا مبرر انك تسرقها*
*اظن الكلام واضح*
*اسف للاطالة*


----------



## Rosetta (15 يناير 2011)

*سلام و نعمة اخوتي الاحبة 
بصراحة موضوع في الصميم و يعكس واقع أليم بالنسبة للبنت 

اللبس فعلا حرية شخصية للبنت 
بس خلاصة الموضوع انه الشب العربي لو لقي البنت لابسه كيس اسود مغطيها من فوق لتحت الا ما يعاكس ما في مجال 
المعاكسة بدمه ( مرض مزمن يعني ) :act23:
و هذا فعلا ما أراه 
و شكرا ​*


----------



## white.angel (17 يناير 2011)

*اولا مفيش علاقة بين لبس البنت ومعاكسات الولد 
لان معاكسة الولد دى بترجع للبيئه 
انما المشكله والربط بيكون
بين لبس البنت والخطيه اللى هتدخل لفكر الولد 
ثانيا انا مش هتكلم من منطلق الفكر الغربى
 لانهم منفتحين اوى
ولا الشرقى لانهم متخلفين اوى 
ولكن خلينا نتناقش من منطلق فكر المسيح 
"انت حر مالم تضر"
 يعنى انا فتاه حره لو فضلت اقول لنفسى انا حره
البس بحريتى اكل واشرب بحريتى
 امارس اللى انا عايزه بحريتى
اذاً ممكن امشى فى الشارع من غير هدوم ..
انا حره
ممكن اكون مدمنه...
انا حره
ممكن امارس.............
انا حره 
ولكن لا يا احبائى فالحريه المسيحيه تختلف 
الحرية هي الوعي بالإنسانية  الوعي التام لما يبني الإنسان ولما يهدم الإنسان واختيار الشيء البنّاء
 فليست الحرية هي التصرف كيفما نريد 
بل هي معرفة ما نريد 
والانجيل قال "ويل لمن تأتى منه العثرات"
انا لو اتعاكست فى الشارع وانا لابسه لبس محترم
وقتها انا مليش ذنب 
ولكن لو لابسه لبس مثير
حينها هيكون انا من سبب العثره 
والاكتر لو الشيطان القى فى فكر ولد حاجة مش كويسه بسبب جسمى اللى مش متغطى او اللى ظاهر كل شئ فيه بسبب اللبس الضيق 
دة من جهه والجهه الاخرى 
ان اجسادنا هياكل المسيح ووزنتنا
والهيكل مش اى حد بيدخله ومقدس
 ليه نهينه وولا نكون امناء على وزنتنا
فى ناس ممكن لا تقتنع بوجهة نظرى
بس لكل اخت اقولها
البسى لبس قصير وعريان بعض الشئ
وقولى للمسيح تعالى معايا وانا كدة
لو وافق....يبقى انتى صح*​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (17 يناير 2011)

*هي حرة 
بس ده نابع من شخصيتها 
يعني لو واحد بيشرب سجاير ... حرية ( بأعتبار انه مش بيضر حد )
بس انت مش هتقوله ماتشربش سجاير 
انت هتاخد فكرة عنه 
*


----------



## fullaty (17 يناير 2011)

*موضوع حلو وبنعانى منه كتير جدا فى مجتمعنا المتخلف ده
و النظره الدونيا للمرأة فى المجتمع وانها مباحه وانها فى بعد الاحيان عورة 
وكمان المجتمع متدين تدين مظهرى يعنى تلاقى الواحد على دماغه زبيبه قد كده وبيعاكس 


وعلى فكره العيب مش فى البنت لان البابا شنودة فى وعظه له عن العثره اكد ان العثره تاتى من القلب غير النقى وليس من البنت او جمالها 

زى امرأه فوتيفار لما اشتهت يوسف لانه كان جميل مجدش يقولى ان يوسف هو اللى غلطان لان جماله مش بايده بس هى اللى قلبها غير نقى

بالضبط ده اللى بيحصل لنا دلوقتى الواحد بيعاكس ويتحرش بالبنت ويقولك الشباب تعبان 
طيب البنت ذنبها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
البنت حره فى لبسها مع مراعاه انه يليق باسم المسيح لانها شايله اسمه 

اسفه انى طولت 
سلام*


----------



## yamanat (17 يناير 2011)

الموضوع دة شيق جدا جدا وذو  تشعبات ,,,,,كبيرة 
 اسمحولي اوقول رايي 

اول شيء في الموضوع دة هو الشخص الي بيلبس الي هو البنات 
يجب ان تدرك ماذا تلبس واين واين هي تعيش
وكيف تمشي في الطريق 

صحيح اللبس حرية شخصية ضمن  فكر وثقافة المكان 
وحتى لوكنت في اميركى يجب ان تعرف ان تعيش وهل انت في حي جيد وامن او مكان زي الغرز عشان تعرفي حتلبسي اية وهل معاكي عربية ولا لائة 

برضوا ان باقول ان اللبس حرية شخصية ولا يمكن لاحد ان يقيدني سوى ثقافة المكان الي انا او البنت حتكون فية

دة بختصار  وربنا يوفق الجميع وسلام ونعمة الرب عليكم


----------



## Scofield (17 يناير 2011)

انا بقى ديموقراطى سيبو البت تلبس اللى على مزاجها و خصوصا الضيق و الملزق خلى الناس تعيش يومين:yahoo:
هقول حاجة البنت لوحدها مش غلطانة لا و الولاد برده
المشكلة مش مشكلة بنت بس دى مشكلة بنت وولد
الحمد لله احنا عايشين فى زمن زبالة بجد
الولد يلبس لبس مخنثين و يسقط البنطلون و يبين الاندروير 
و البنت تبحبها شويتين و تلبس بنطلون لازق لزق من كتر ما هو ضيق او تلبس قصير و غير طبعا اللى فوق و مبين نص صدرها ان مكنش مبين كله
وكل ده يا معلم حرية شخصية و صلى بينا على النبي
يا اخوانا سيبكم من المعاكسات و البتنجان ده
بس الاية بتقول 





> كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق.كل الاشياء تحل لي ولكن ليس كل الاشياء تبني.


واحنا هياكل المسيح المقدسة ولازم نورى كل الناس مش لبسنا الوسخ لا لبسنا الكويس اللى يليق باولاد الله نلبس المناسب لينا و بلاش القصير و الضيق و نلبس حاجة حلوة حشمة لا تبين جسد ولا تخلى اولاد ابليس يقولو بصو ادى المسيحين اهم بناتهم وولادهم بيبلبسو ازاى


> ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب بل انسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن





> أما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم.





> فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات


----------



## Ramy.W (18 يناير 2011)

هي حرية شخصية بالفعل و كل شخص مسئول أمام ربنا على أفعاله بس نضع بعض النقاط في اعتبارنا 
١-أي أخت لينا هي بنت الملك و لازم تتصرف من هذا المنطلق في حياتها ،ممكن بساطة بعد ماتخلص إرتداء ملابسها تنظر في المرأه كدة و تسأل نفسها هل ممكن أقابل أبي بهذه الملابس أم لا و نفس الموضوع بالنسبة للولد برضه مش البنات فقط.
٢- موضوع العثره لو حسيتي إن لبسك ممكن يعثر أخوكي لازم تراجعي نفسك و في المقابل كل شاب ياخد باله كويس أوي إن البنت ده أخته و بنت الملك.
٣- أخر نقطة هي  المجتمع اللي عايشين فيه مش محتاج أتكلم في الموضوع دة طبعاً عشان مش ناقصة حرقة دم ،بإختصار حاجة تقرف ،مفيش حد سايب حد في حاله و احنا وسط ذئاب لازم نخاف على بعض و بلاش نعطي فرصة لعدو الخير و نكون سفراء لرب المجد.


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

اعتقد انها حرية زى ما اى حد حر يختار هياكل اية ويشرب اية

وانا حرة البس على كيفى واللى شايفنى غلط ياكل زلط


----------



## ايجى جولد (22 يناير 2011)

مش عايزة حد يزعل منى

بس بجد انا بتخنق من اللى يقول لا كدا اللبس دا غلط وكدا مش المفروض

امال المفروض اتقيد


----------



## bob (22 يناير 2011)

*الموضوع فعلا في وقتة و محلة لان الموضوع ده كتر اوي اوي في الشارع حكاية المعاكسات اللي زادت 
انا راي ان البنت حقها تلبس اللي هي عايزاه ضيق قصير طويل خيمة اي حاجة تعجبها بس لازم تراعي حاجة مهمة بيفرضها المجتمع بتاعنا اللي هي حتلبسه دي حيجيبلها مشاكل ولا لا انا مع راي اللي قبلي الناس كده كده مش بتسيب حد في حاله لكن مش لازم ازودها انا. الناس لما بتشوف واحدة مسيحية لابسه ضيق بيقولوا ما هما كلهم كده ماشين علي حل شعرهم *


----------

